# Pics of Cosy's cut and Abbey's face (bobbed)



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Chloe is getting her hair done on Friday and i would like her body to be cut like Cosy's and her face like Abbey (Abbey) when it was the short bob. If anyone can post pics of these cuts for me i would greatly appreciate it. 

Thank You,
Debbie and Chloe


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Aw, Abbey feels so honored! :biggrin: Everyone seemed to like Abbey in this cut... I don't know why I was never crazy about it, but maybe I'll think about having it done again next time?! Chloe will look sooo cute! Can't wait to see pics!  
Here's Abbey's bob:
[attachment=42555:bob_haircut_SM.jpg]

And here is her latest cut: (sorry her hair is so messy...we were playing, but this is the best head shot!)

[attachment=42556:SM_new_haircut.jpg]


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

Abbey's bob is adorable!

Here's Abbey's bob:
[attachment=42555:bob_haircut_SM.jpg]


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I love Abbey's bob and also her recent haircut, decisions, decisions. I'm going to have a tough time deciding on which of Abbey's face i like the best as they are both adorable. :wub: Any help in the decision of which of Abbey's cut for Chloe's face would be appreciated. 

Here's a pic of Chloe when i took Abbey's bob pic in. Almost what i wanted, but not quite. She is going to a different groomer this time.

[attachment=42559:Chloe_Hello_Kitty.jpg]


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I think they would've achieved the "Abbey" look on Chloe last time if they had cut the underside of her mustache shorter...I may decide to give Paris the "Abbey" look next time around...I would only have to shorten her ears a tad.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Did you see these pictures of Bonnie?!?! She has a really cute bobbed haircut, too!!!

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=39154&hl=


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

The problem with groomers cutting the bob look is the dog usually has the ears
in the down position rather than perked so the ears get cut shorter. Ask that she
leaves the ears a bit longer than the beard and you will probably be happy with
the results.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Mia has the Abbey's current (head) cut when she got her do done last time I like it!!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Debbie, I think Chloe will look very cute in the bob look! :wub: What you can't see is that Abbey's body was sorta cut like Cosy's cut. My groomer called it a schnauzer cut though. Brit is right...you have to be very specific about telling them to leave their ears a hair longer than her beard. I think that's why your first groomer didn't achieve the look you were after 'cause they tend to want to cut the ears short. Even this last time, I told my groomer to leave the ears alone & trim the beard to her ears & her ears still got trimmed shorter :smpullhair: 

I'm also going to a new groomer next time, so I'll have to "train" my new groomer! :smilie_tischkante: 

Good Luck! Can't wait to see pics of Chloe on Friday!


----------

